# New twin clutch SLIPPING! HELP :(



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Now it slips everytime. I was in traffic jam and its behave like automatic trans


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

bleed the clutch fluid or replaced it?

should be in the Skyline part not GTR


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Robbie J said:


> bleed the clutch fluid or replaced it?
> 
> should be in the Skyline part not GTR


Yes i bleed clutch properly. I am sorry my bad.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Carbon ATS?

Did you follow the bedding in procedures?

Do you keep the clutch depressed for long periods in traffic, or just only when absolutely necessary?

These clutches shouldn’t be treated quite the same as normal car clutches.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

lightspeed said:


> Carbon ATS?
> 
> Did you follow the bedding in procedures?
> 
> ...


No its twin disc ats, but no carbon.

In traffic i am still on neutral


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Push type clutch?

Correct throwout bearing carrier thickness?

standard slave cylinder or Nismo?


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

lightspeed said:


> Push type clutch?
> 
> Correct throwout bearing carrier thickness?
> 
> standard slave cylinder or Nismo?


Its stock r34 gtr i think its pull type


I dont understand (sorry i am european)

Standart slave cylinder


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

I adjust clutch pedal and its better i think. But what are common things that cause clutch slipping?


----------

